# My new offset!



## BKING! (Apr 25, 2018)

My new custom pits and fab from Georgia. It a 500 gallon reverse flow. 3/8 in steel on the smoke chamber and it has two 1/4 in plates insulating he firebox. Still figuring it out but it produces great food. I was thinking about cooking with the firebox door open or cracked Aaron Franklin style. I like a mild smoke flavor and lots of drafting. Anyone else do this?


----------



## 73saint (Apr 25, 2018)

Sweet smoker!  That firebox is big enough to move into!


----------



## jbellard (Apr 25, 2018)

I use the Aaron franklin method with keeping the door cracked as well. I did add a metal fire grate to get more air under the wood and that seems to have helped tremendously.  You might try that too. 
I would tell you to try using the air vents  as your door is much wider than franklins doors are. And his are only cracked a bit. (See pic above. Got to visit there this summer before the fire). 
Try it and see which way works better.


----------



## weedeater (Apr 25, 2018)

My suggestion would be to add some vents in the top of the door itself that you can regulate the air flow with.  This helps to move heat through the cook chamber and produces a cleaner smoke.  Lower vents supply air to fire and upper vents provide air to move through the cook chamber without adding to the fire.  If you have not raised your fire off the floor with a grate of some kind that is also a good idea IMO.  
Good looking smoker!

Weedeater


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice smoker!!!


----------



## BKING! (Apr 25, 2018)

weedeater said:


> My suggestion would be to add some vents in the top of the door itself that you can regulate the air flow with.  This helps to move heat through the cook chamber and produces a cleaner smoke.  Lower vents supply air to fire and upper vents provide air to move through the cook chamber without adding to the fire.  If you have not raised your fire off the floor with a grate of some kind that is also a good idea IMO.
> Good looking smoker!
> 
> Weedeater



Thanks. More airflow was the reason I wanted to try the door cracked. I’ve heard of the idea of adding a top vent but I can’t get it into my mind how that would be any different than cracking the door. I’ve already tried it door cracked with vents open and door closed with vents open. I’m more leaning towards cracked or open because i seem to have an easier time having splits “flaming” that already aren’t burnt down to coals. Plus it’s easy for me to keep a constant visual of the fire. 
In general will I be able to achieve a higher pit temp with a set amount of wood with the door cracked or open assuming wind is blowing in the direction of the fire?


----------



## BKING! (Apr 25, 2018)

It seems I’ve also tried vents closed and door cracked. If I remember correctly vents open and door cracked worked the best of all.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 26, 2018)

Awesome looking rig!
That thing is a monster!
Al


----------



## phatbac (Apr 26, 2018)

That is a gigantic smoker! you feeding hundreds? it looks awesome though. as far as the door cracked thing...learn your smoker and what works best for the food you want to produce. If the door open a crack works best for you and your food then go with a smile!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## BKING! (Apr 26, 2018)

phatbac said:


> That is a gigantic smoker! you feeding hundreds? it looks awesome though. as far as the door cracked thing...learn your smoker and what works best for the food you want to produce. If the door open a crack works best for you and your food then go with a smile!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)



Well me and two other guys will be going up to Ohio and probably will end up feeding over a 1000 people. I was also asked to do a wedding here recently and occasionally get voluntold to do events lol. Plus I want to compete and smoke a whole hog eventually. 

I’m an airflow guy. That also includes charcoal smokers. Occasionally I even put a huge water pan in the kamado to act as a large heat sink allowing me to run with vents wider open than otherwise. I also prefer a lighter smoke profile. When people taste my meat I want them to taste things in this order
1. Meat
2. Rub
3. Sauce (if using sauce)
4. Smoke 

I like to think of smoke as an added ingredient instead of a dominant flavor. But I do want the smoke flavor to make itself readily known still. I’ve tried all types of fuel/heat sources (electric, propane, pellets, charcoal, And split). A wood burning offset was the only thing that hit the nail on the head in terms of flavor and I believe it has a lot to do with airflow! Airflow is key on an offset imo.


----------



## jbellard (Apr 26, 2018)

You are definitely an Aaron franklin disciple!  Read his book a few times I’m guessing?? . I’m with you man.


----------



## BKING! (Apr 26, 2018)

No I actually haven’t yet but I have watched all his vids online. His book is on my list of things to buy


----------



## jbellard (Apr 26, 2018)

Great book. I just keeping reading it. Always seem to get another nugget. 
His brisket is the best I’ve ever had. 
I think what sets him a part is use of prime brisket and his rest times. Resting from midnight to 11:00am. Not sure how he keeps it from turning to mush though. Good stuff


----------



## worm304 (Apr 26, 2018)

one day I will be lucky enough to have the space and cash to own a beast like that!  great looking pit!!


----------

